# Pioneer Steez STZ-D10SL



## arup74luv (Oct 3, 2013)

I purchased this portable music system recently. I mistakenly formatted the internal memory (4GB). Whenever I try to connect the internal memory, it shows Data Error, restore from PC. Can anyone please help me restore the data from PC?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Was the card/data ever saved to the PC? If not, I don't see how you can restore it.

I see no reference to restoring data with a PC in the User Manual.


----------



## arup74luv (Oct 3, 2013)

No, the data was not saved to the PC. Where can I get the data so that I can write the same in the internal memory chip? Please, if anyone has faced this problem or anyone who has a solution, please guide me in this regard.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Contact Pioneer support.

If it's data provided with the unit, then they would have to provide the data. Most likely, they don't offer the "data" directly to customers and the unit will need to be taken in for service.

If it's data uploaded/saved by you, then it's gone.


----------

